# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Βλάβη θηροτηλεφώνων / μποτονιέρας μετά απο καταιγίδα

## gianndats

Γειά σας.
  Μετά από μια σχεδόν πρωτόγνωρη καταιγίδα με άπειρους κεραυνούς, μεταξύ αρκετών άλλων απωλειών, χάλασε και η μπουτονιέρα της πολυκατοικίας για όλα τα διαμερίσματα. Ούτε τα κουδούνια των διαμερισμάτων ακούγονται, ούτε μας ακούνε οι επισκέπτες όταν τους μιλάμε στο θυροτηλέφωνο, ούτε και τους ακούμε. Επειδή για τον ηλεκτρολόγο για κάποιο λόγο θα χρειαστεί να περιμένω αρκετό καιρό ακόμη, θα ήθελα σε 1η φαση να διαπιστωσω αν η ζημια είναι στη μπουτονιέρα ή στα κουδουνια εντος των διαμερισματων, αν και απιθανο να καηκαν όλα τα κουδουνια και όχι η μπουτονιερα. Επειδη γενικά ψιλοασχολουμαι με τα ηλεκτρικά, αλλα με θυροτηλέφωνα ποτέ, θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τί ελεγχο θα μπορούσα να κανω και τί τάσεις παιζουν στο θηροτηλεφωνο. Οι πυκνωτές δεν είναι φουσκωμενοι αλλα δεν τους μετρησα.
Ευχαριστώ.
1.jpg

2.jpg

προσέξτε ότι τα led λειτουργούν:
3.jpg

----------


## chipakos-original

Επειδή θεωρώ ότι είναι δύσκολο να έχουν καεί όλα, εγώ θα κοίταγα πρώτα ότι αν υπάρχει κάποια ασφάλεια τροφοδοσίας ασχέτως με το ότι τα led ανάβουν. Αν ανεβαίνουν τάσεις στους ορόφους τότε κάπου θα υπάρχει ασφάλεια κοντά στον μετασχηματιστή. Και εγώ δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ μου με θυροτηλέφωνα, από εμπειρία και μόνο απαντώ.Πάντως οι τάσεις εντός θυροτηλέφωνου είναι μέχρι 24βολτ. Πρέπει να βρεις πρώτα τον μετασχηματιστή που βρίσκεται εκεί κοντά στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Πες μας και τι γινεται με τις υπολοιπες λειτουργιες.
Οταν πατας τα μπουτον, χτυπαει στα διαμερισματα?
Μπορεις να ανοιξεις την πορτα? (δουλευει το κυπρι?)

----------


## JOUN

Το τροφοδοτικο των θυροτηλεφωνων βγαζει και συνεχες και εναλλασομενο(συνηθως) οποτε βρες το που ειναι και ελεγξε αν βγαζει τις τασεις που γραφει επανω.

----------

mikemtb73 (08-04-22)

----------


## gianndats

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου. Σας ευχαριστω θερμα και τους 3 για το ενδιαφέρον. Απαντάω αργα γιατι μολις τωρα τελειωσα την επισκευη. Ηταν καμμενη η γυάλινη ασφάλεια εξόδου (220v / 0,5a) του τροφοδοτικού, το οποιο ηταν τοσο καλα κρυμμενο που το ειδα 1η φορα στη ζωή μου σήμερα ! (CTC NGV 900). Παραδόξως η αντίστοιχη ασφάλεια εισόδου δεν κάηκε. Τωρα τα κουδουνια χτυπανε μια χαρα σε ολα τα διαμ/τα!

----------


## gianndats

> Πες μας και τι γινεται με τις υπολοιπες λειτουργιες.
> Οταν πατας τα μπουτον, χτυπαει στα διαμερισματα?
> Μπορεις να ανοιξεις την πορτα? (δουλευει το κυπρι?)


Οχι φιλε μου οταν πατουσαμε τα μπουτον δεν χτυπουσαν στα διαμερισματα.
Ομως η πορτα ανοιγε κανονικα, δηλαδη δουλευε το κυπρι

----------


## gianndats

> Το τροφοδοτικο των θυροτηλεφωνων βγαζει και συνεχες και εναλλασομενο(συνηθως) οποτε βρες το που ειναι και ελεγξε αν βγαζει τις τασεις που γραφει επανω.


Όντως βγαζει και ac αλλα και dc, αλλα δεν χρειάστηκε καν να τις μετρησω γιατι πετυχα κατευθείαν την καμενη γυαλινη ασφαλεια εξοδου.
Παλικαρια να ειστε ολοι καλα για τη βοηθεια και ιδιαιτέρως ο Δημήτρης chipakos-original !

----------

chipakos-original (11-04-22)

----------


## gianndats

οκ παλικαρια τα κουδουνια μια χαρα πλεον.
Ξερετε αν μπορω να κανω και κατι με τον ηχο;
Βεβαια δεν με καιει και ιδιαιτερα γιατι ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι.
Ο επισκεπτης μας ακουει παρα πολυ λιγο (μονο αν πλησιασει το αυτι του στο μεγαφωνο),
ενω ο ομιλητης στο διαμερισμα δεν ακουει απολυτως καθολου τον επισκεπτη.
Οσο και να περιστρεσω τα 2 ποτενσιομετρα δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## gianndats

Καλησπέρα.
Καμια ιδεα τι μπορω να κανω με τον ηχο;
Ο επισκεπτης μας ακουει παρα πολυ λιγο (μονο αν πλησιασει το αυτι του στο μεγαφωνο),
ενω ο ομιλητης στο διαμερισμα δεν ακουει απολυτως καθολου τον επισκεπτη.
Οσο και να περιστρεσω τα 2 ποτενσιομετρα δεν αλλάζει κάτι.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Παμε για ενισχυτη..?
Μπορεις να ανεβασεις καμια καθαρη φωτο της πλακετας του ενισχυτη και απο τις δυο μεριες?

----------


## gianndats

> Παμε για ενισχυτη..?
> Μπορεις να ανεβασεις καμια καθαρη φωτο της πλακετας του ενισχυτη και απο τις δυο μεριες?


Καλησπέρα.
Σ' ευχαριστώ.
Οπότε ο ενισχυτής είναι ο 1ος ύποπτος;;;
Για να ανεβασω φωτο του ενισχυτη και απο τις 2 πλευρες θα πρεπει να τον αποξηλώσω απο τη θεση του,
και δε θα μπορέσω να το κανω  πριν το ερχομενο Σαββατο,
οποτε θα επανέλθω τότε!

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιάννη.
Πριν βγάλεις τον ενισχυτή του θυροτηλεφώνου να τον φωτογραφήσεις κοίταξε λίγο μ΄ ένα πολύμετρο
και την αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου αν είναι ταυτόσημη μ΄ αυτή που αναγράφεται στο σώμα του, ή έχει
διαφορετική τιμή.
Το μεγάφωνο στα θυροτηλέφωνα χρησιμοποιείται και σαν μικρόφωνο οπότε υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα
να ΄ναι αυτό χαλασμένο, γι΄ αυτό κι ακούγεται ψιθυριστά ο ήχος στη είσοδο της πολ/κίας, ενώ σαν mic
δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου.
Επίσης κοίταξε το χαρτί του μεγαφώνου μήπως είναι σχισμένο.
Αν υπάρχει εργαστήριο που επισκευάζει μεγάφωνα στ΄ Ηράκλειο μπορεί και ν΄ επισκευαστεί,αλλά δεν
αξίζει τη βάσανο της επισκευής καλλίτερα αν είναι κατεστρ/νο να τ΄ αντικατ/σεις.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

αλπινιστης (13-04-22)

----------


## gianndats

> Καλησπέρα φίλε Γιάννη.
> Πριν βγάλεις τον ενισχυτή του θυροτηλεφώνου να τον φωτογραφήσεις κοίταξε λίγο μ΄ ένα πολύμετρο
> και την αντίσταση του μεγαφώνου αν είναι ταυτόσημη μ΄ αυτή που αναγράφεται στο σώμα του, ή έχει
> διαφορετική τιμή.
> Το μεγάφωνο στα θυροτηλέφωνα χρησιμοποιείται και σαν μικρόφωνο οπότε υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα
> να ΄ναι αυτό χαλασμένο, γι΄ αυτό κι ακούγεται ψιθυριστά ο ήχος στη είσοδο της πολ/κίας, ενώ σαν mic
> δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου.
> Επίσης κοίταξε το χαρτί του μεγαφώνου μήπως είναι σχισμένο.
> Αν υπάρχει εργαστήριο που επισκευάζει μεγάφωνα στ΄ Ηράκλειο μπορεί και ν΄ επισκευαστεί,αλλά δεν
> ...



Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη!
Σ' ευχαριστω πολύ, το Σαββατο θα κανω την μετρηση και θα ενημερωσω,
αν και το συγκεκριμενο θυροτηλεφωνο εχει κανονικό μικρόφωνο ψείρα άσχετο από το μεγάφωνο!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

<<Ξερετε αν μπορω να κανω και κατι με τον ηχο;
Βεβαια δεν με καιει και ιδιαιτερα γιατι ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι.>> είναι από την αρχή έτσι;

----------


## gianndats

> <<Ξερετε αν μπορω να κανω και κατι με τον ηχο;
> Βεβαια δεν με καιει και ιδιαιτερα γιατι ειναι πολυ καιρο ετσι.>> είναι από την αρχή έτσι;


Καλησπέρα Ηλία.
Όχι δεν υπήρχε πάντα αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Ισως το τελευταιο ετος μονο να είναι έτσι.
Δεν είμαι καν σίγουρος αν με την καταιγίδα χειροτέρεψε

----------

Ηλιας Α (16-04-22)

----------


## JOUN

> Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη!
> Σ' ευχαριστω πολύ, το Σαββατο θα κανω την μετρηση και θα ενημερωσω,
> αν και το συγκεκριμενο θυροτηλεφωνο εχει κανονικό μικρόφωνο ψείρα άσχετο από το μεγάφωνο!


Ολα εχουν ξεχωριστο μικροφωνο και μεγαφωνο,αλλιως θα επρεπε να πατας για να μιλησεις και να αφησεις για να ακουσεις οπως στα walkie talkie.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Γιάννη,
έχει δίκιο ο φίλος Γιώργος από Θεσσαλονίκη, όπως γράφεις κι εσύ υφίσταται μικρόφωνο στη μπουτονιέρα, 
εγώ είχα κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό μου όταν έγραφα στο post #12.

Οπότε κοιτάς τη κατάσταση του μεγαφώνου (οπτικά κι ωμομετρικά) και κάνεις έλεγχο στους ηλεκτρ/κούς 
πυκνωτές μετά την αποκόλλησή τους από τη πλακέτα με καπασιτόμετρο & ESR meter μήπως έχουν χάσει 
χωρ/τα ή παρουσιάζουν διαφορετική, για το σχεδιασμένο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή θυροτηλ/νου, αντίσταση.
Πρέπει ακόμα να μετρήσεις TRN΄s οδηγούς και τελικούς ενισχυτές, εφόσον χρησιμοποιούνται τέτοια, πρώτα 
αν υπάρχουν τάσεις πόλωσης και κατόπιν μετά την αποκόλλησή τους αν διατηρούν τα κατασκευαστικά τους 
χαρακτηριστικά (μέτρησή τους στη θέση μέτρησης διόδων του πολυμέτρου και στη θέση μέτρησης του hfe 
αυτού) ή χρήζουν αντικατ/σης.
Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει ολοκληρωμένο ως τελικός ενισχυτής, κι όλα τ΄ άλλα εξαρτ/τα είναι σωστά, αυτό 
χρήζει αντικατ/σης.

Προς βοήθειά σου από την ιστοσελίδα : http://www.manolas.gr/entypa/ctc/ctc_technical_manual.pdf κατεβαίνει 
Εγχειρίδιο τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών και συνδεσμολογίας διαφόρων τύπων θυροτηλεφώνων CTC.

Καλή επιτυχία σ΄ ότι κι αν κάνεις και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ.  

Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

